# Aster Gray Challenger prototype - first US test run



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's the link to a Youtube video of the gray Challenger's first US run: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rOmS9bS5zE

Unlike the black model, this one does not have the full detailing but was used primarily to test model upgrades and exhibit the gray color scheme. It is a prodigious steam producer. Since the model did not have the secondary fuel flow control in the tender, it was not possible to regulate the fuel flow to limit pop-offs. For this reason, the drain cocks were left partially open for most of the filmed run. Fuel consumption was modest. The locomotive was pulling 40 cars without much effort but due to a light rain, no attempt was made to determine ultimate pulling power. Both this model and the black prototype will be on display at Diamondhead. 

For our ever-present and happy band of nit pickers, please note that Hans has already made a detailed list of omissions/needed corrections and will or has submitted them to Japan. I'm sure he'll be willing to discuss pending detail upgrades with the folks who have pending reservations at DH.

See ya there.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the video Ross. Looks like the great running engine we have come to expect from Aster.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Outstanding representation of UP Greyhound that will be even better once it is finalized. Congratulations to Aster (Hans and Fujii-san) for their commitment to excellence.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the video Ross. It looks like another winner. By "on display" I hope you mean "Running Display". Two challengers running at DH should give the new Bayou Live Steamers track a good workout.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Pat, 

Both of the prototypes have shown to be good runners, but I don't know what Hans' plans are for running. The black one has additional fuel regulation controls, so I would expect Hans to favor running that model. However, I imagine with a little prodding he might be enticed to run both sometime during the week. We are coming in Tuesday and staying til Sunday, so there's lots of time! 

BTW, the grayhound really does look good under power. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I think she looks a little slippy... needs some lead in 'er belly!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 08 Jan 2012 09:11 PM 
I think she looks a little slippy... needs some lead in 'er belly! 
I wonder.....
"The locomotive was pulling 40 cars without much effort but due* to a light rain*, no attempt was made to determine ultimate pulling power"


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

The rain was just enough to make the rail slippery - especially for the front engine. So there was no reason to try to add more cars -- that and the fact that we'd have to run around longer in the rain to put more cars away. And the rain did get heavier just before we surrendered for the day. This loco did have an additional metal sleeve inside the boiler shell for weight - something the black one didn't have. I'm assuming that will be in the final product but nothing has been finalized. 

I was test running a customer's S2 that I had just finished and it was slipping a bit too, so I attributed the slipping to the conditions and not the models. Also, the black model is equipped with RC gear which allows finer throttle control and would probably allow for more controlled starts and instant compensation when slipping begins. Overall, I think folks are gonna be pleased with the finished products. Check them out at DH. 

Charles, you guys gonna make it down to DH in addition to CF? 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Very smart looking locomotive. Why gray though? Was this a phase that UP went through?
The model will remain slippery until the front engine's axle, directly under the boiler articulating roller, and the rear engine's axle, driving the boiler feed water makeup pump, are stiffened up by inserting a brass or stainless steel "slug" into the axles springs. The slugs should be just the right length to fix the two axles at the prototypical full extension point. The other axles are still free to move up and down while most all the locomotive's weight is concentrated on only those two fixed axles. In doing this the locomotive essentially becomes an 0-4-0, and all the locomotive's considerable weight is put to work by improving the coefficient of friction, adhesion and tractive effort of only four driving wheels. There are some prior posts in the live steam archive having to do with improving the operation of Aster K-4s and Hudsons using similar methods.


----------



## steamupdad (Aug 19, 2008)

On this particular model I believe that issue was addressed during the design phase. The first and sixth axle are fixed while second through fifth axle are on equalized suspension. I think the problem is in the weight distribution which is also being resolved. Don't quote me on this though.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RP3 on 09 Jan 2012 07:24 AM 
The rain was just enough to make the rail slippery - especially for the front engine. So there was no reason to try to add more cars -- that and the fact that we'd have to run around longer in the rain to put more cars away. And the rain did get heavier just before we surrendered for the day. This loco did have an additional metal sleeve inside the boiler shell for weight - something the black one didn't have. I'm assuming that will be in the final product but nothing has been finalized. 

I was test running a customer's S2 that I had just finished and it was slipping a bit too, so I attributed the slipping to the conditions and not the models. Also, the black model is equipped with RC gear which allows finer throttle control and would probably allow for more controlled starts and instant compensation when slipping begins. Overall, I think folks are gonna be pleased with the finished products. Check them out at DH. 

Charles, you guys gonna make it down to DH in addition to CF? 

Ross Schlabach 
Ross 
Am I to undrstand that all Black Challengers will be delivered with R/C


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

No Art, 

Hans added R/C on the black version for convenience in running. 

Ross Schlabach


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Was there a problem with the cylinder drain cocks closing? I could see them puffing on the engineers side at the 3min mark. Then it looked like they might have been bumped off just before the end of the video. It's a beautiful looking Loco and seemed very smooth.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Randy, you should have read my original post. Because this prototype did not have all the fittings and details of the black version, there was no alcohol flow control in the tender and the loco was making too much steam. Therefore the draincocks were left partially open -- both for the visual interest and to keep the pops from going all the time. I know it wastes steam but it sure looks good. 

One thing is clear. This boiler and burner combination makes plenty of steam! 

Ross Schlabach


----------

